# Model 10-7 2"



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I just won an auction on gunbroker for a Smith and Wesson Model 10-7 on gunbroker. It has a 2" barrel. I have been looking for a snubbie and won with a bid of $200. It is about 85% looking from the pictures and the description . For $200 I'm not expecting the world. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about these revolvers? It has some ugly hogue grips on it but I'll change 'em out. I'll post some pics when I get her.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Carried and shot them all my life almost. What would you like to know about them? They are a very basic gun and take a good deal of practice to get good with. They are more for a in your face type deal than shooting distance. Most are light and pack well. Good luck with yours.:smt1099


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

How does it relate in size to a J frame?  About when did they make the 10-7? The come both as square and round butts right?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Model 10 Military & Police with a 2" barrel is a 6 shot all steel revolver. Weights about 24oz. The J-frame 2" barrel is a 5 shot Aluminium or steel frame depending on model. Steel about 20oz and alumnium about 15oz. Now these are the older revolvers.The model 10-7 came out in 1977. Worth anywhere between $175 and $400 depending on condition and some other factors. Hope this helps. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Baldy, your the best.


----------

